
Show HN: I built a face-to-face video chat app with Rails 6 - Fredericmbea
DISCLAIMER: This tutorial is not for beginners.<p>Want to know how to build apps like skype, zoom etc... using Ruby on rails 6? I got you!!<p>Building a video chat feature on a ruby on rails application is not an easy thing to do. That’s one of the reasons why I decided to do it, another reason being that I didn’t want to build another blog, todo-app etc… I wanted something challenging.<p>You can check the app on heroku at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;dev-video.herokuapp.com&#x2F;.<p>For a demo, you can either do it yourself (by logging into two separate accounts on different browsers), or check this small demo on youtube at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=WXouJ8w7rQg .<p>Here is a link to the first 7 chapters of the tutorial: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dropbox.com&#x2F;s&#x2F;2aqdsvm721tr01s&#x2F;Ebook2020.pdf?dl=0 .<p>You can get the full ebook on Gumroad at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gumroad.com&#x2F;l&#x2F;lNEhE<p>If you want to follow along with this tutorial, you are going to need a few things:<p>Ruby 2.7<p>Rails 6.0.2<p>AWS S3 bucket<p>AWS credentials (access_key_id and secret_access_key)<p>Tokbox credentials<p>HAPPY CODING!!!
======
coder925
I discovered the Tokbox api a few days ago. It's such an awesome platform. The
way you made it work with action cable is really cool.

------
Fredericmbea
I'm currently building the same app using python and Django. I'm gonna do the
same with NodeJs. I'll share them soon.

